# Ipod Classic 160GB - Concerning Noises



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello! 
I have recently bought an *Ipod Classic 160GB* (4 days ago to be exact)
and i've in the last couple of days, noticed a noise that occurs when i change song by means of returning to the menu and selecting another rather than pushing skip. It also happens when i navigate backwards from an application like music etc. The noise is sort of like.. a gun cocking, and then a laser whirl. 

The noise doesn't get in the way but i'm worried about the health of my ipod considering it cost me $300 and i was really happy to get it. According to what i've read from a bit of googling, it's the Hard drive spinning that creates the whirl, and the little arm thing that's making the clicking noise. I've also read that it's a commonly reported concern - some have taken their ipods back only to find the replacement is the same. 

My question is - *should i be worried? Is my ipod poorly constructed?* 
it would really ease my mind to know it's healthy as a new ipod should be, and that they do make a slight noise if you listen for it. Amongst all the things i've read theres allways the few neg's trying to create worry.. so i just need a bit of closure so i can forget it and just enjoy my ipod and feel it's fine. 

additional info -

*the ipod has so-far, around 2500 songs and not much other content. 

*the clicking whirling noise can only be heard in a quiet'ish room when i listen for it (hence why i didnt notice it the first couple of days.)

* it usually begins a few seconds after selecting a song, and it's very brief. 

*I have tried resetting the ipod, but if it's hard drive noises then that was a bit wishful.. 

*It may not be necessary, but just in-case i recorded the sound.. (the static is nothing, thats just mic.. but listen for the sound i described)

*I appreciate any input! thanks. *


----------

